

Top 1k Coders using WakaTime - welder
https://wakatime.com/blog/8-new-leader-board

======
ztratar
This is sweet. What's your strategy to get less anonymity? I bet recruiters
would go crazy for this, should the coder want the attention.

~~~
welder
I'll make it opt-in to show a public name or profile, but right now you can
only see your place if logged in.

